# Laughing all the way to my cell.



## Benny (Oct 12, 2008)

In 96, I took a break from the road and lived on the streets of Austin for the winter. One day I was bored and sitting on the church steps across the street from UT and met a guy who wanted pills from Nuevo Laredo. The law was that you could only get pills every three months so he needed some help. He had just got back and had sold all of pills. My dumbass agreed to go. He said that he would give me 50$ and 50 pills if I went to the pharmacy with him. Everything went smooth and after we got back, I proceeded to get drunk and pass out on a park bench........awhile later i was rudely woken up and frisked by the drunk/sleeping in public police. The pills were small enough that the cop didn't feel all of the Valium in my pocket. He locked me in the back of the van with a bunch of homebums. It immediately dawned on me that they might search me again when they locked us up for the night so I had to get rid the pills fast. I asked everyone if they wanted Valium...hell yeah they did....I handed the pills out to about 7 or 8 guys and took a couple myself(hell I was going to jail,why not?!). We drove around for awhile and then they took us to booking. By that time the pills had kicked in and everyone was stumbling around and moving real slow.........anyway I was laughing all the way to my cell knowing I had sedated all of them.


----------



## Benny (Oct 15, 2008)

I got drunk and took rohypnol once and only once. ha ha. I don't remember a thing. It was easy being homeless in Austin but I haven't been there in years.


----------



## Ravie (Oct 15, 2008)

haha great story. i dont believe in wasting good drugs so you did the right thing


----------



## Labea (Oct 17, 2008)

did they ever frisk you again?

good story, the kind where you definatly dont have to be there to find it comical.

i still would have liked to be a fly on that cell wall.


----------



## Benny (Oct 17, 2008)

yeah, they frisked us again but it gets fuzzy after that. I remember thinking that I slept great. ha ha.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Oct 21, 2008)

haha well done, my friend. well done.


imagine if that had been acid


----------



## Benny (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm glad it wasn't acid. There would have been a van load of homebums in straight jackets. haaaa ha


----------



## Tailz (Nov 9, 2008)

hah, thats great man... i wish i was in austin sleepin in a gutter that night!


----------

